# I need advice on pier and surf fishing



## ChumpBait (Jun 17, 2003)

I am planning a trip to Navarre and though I might try some surf and pier fishing but I dont really know a lot about it.I have fished from the pier before and used squid for bait but I want to get a little more into it this year.Any advise on lures,live and cut bait plus any spots around Navarre to fish would be very helpful.Thanks


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

ChumpBait Try these links out they should help you out.



Pier Fishing

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/method...peid=120&Articleid=303&search.x=47&search.y=7

http://www.worldseafishing.com/shore/pier_fishing.shtml

Pier Reports

http://www.floridasaltwaterfishermen.com/piers.htm


Hitting the surf

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/method...peid=114&Articleid=297&search.x=44&search.y=5

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/method.jsp?Articleid=359&Articletypeid=114

Baits and rigs

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/article.jsp?articleid=353

Places around Florida to fish.

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/bodies.jsp?state=fl


Good Luck


----------



## ChumpBait (Jun 17, 2003)

Thank you those links were right on the money.


----------

